# What bodywash are you using right now?



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm using Dial's vanilla yogurt and almond milk. Cheapie. I use Spectrogel on my shoulders and areas where I sweat, though.


----------



## Bflopolska (Sep 10, 2014)

Pecksniff's Grapefruit Citron. I've been stalking the hell out of my nearest TJ Maxx hoping for another huge jug of it!


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Sep 10, 2014)

Bflopolska said:


> Pecksniff's Grapefruit Citron. I've been stalking the hell out of my nearest TJ Maxx hoping for another huge jug of it!


Haha, Pecksniff's is gold! All of my friends and family members are getting Pecksniff's for Christmas, tbh.


----------



## Theblondeangel (Sep 10, 2014)

Im a body wash lover! Currently switching between these;
* TBS Coconut Shower Cream - Loooovely coconut scent and uber moisturizing for a body wash. Just love it.
* TBS Strawberry Shower Gel - My all time fav from body shop. The scent reminds me of freshly picked strawberries. I feel like smelling myself all the time using it xD
* Etude House Milk Talk in Choco - It's really heavy chocolate fragrance, so I don't use it often. But it's ok.
* Minerals of Eden Body wash - This has such a special scent. Kinda like a mixture between shea, vanilla, aloe vera and some thing I cannot describe. Totally my new favorite. The scent lingers forever aswell.


----------



## Shalott (Sep 10, 2014)

I'm a Bath &amp; Body Works obsessee, I usually have one scent I wear year round (right now that is Love, Peace and Daisies for the LE summer collection - smells divine!) and then I use two more "seasonal" scents. So I also have Moroccan Orchid and Pink Amber for every day, and Pink Chiffon as my summer-transion-to-fall scent.

Finally, I keep the Aromatherapy Jasmine Vanilla at all times because that is my favorite body wash ever and I use it when I really need a pick me up.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Kristine Walker (Sep 10, 2014)

Depending on my finicky skin I alternate between:

Paula's Choice Hair and Body Shampoo

Cetaphil Cleanser (if my body feels ultra dry)

Pacifica Sea Foam Face Wash (I use as a body wash, not face)


----------



## slinka (Sep 10, 2014)

Pacifica indian coconut body wash ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Sooooo amazing. But I have also been sneaking in my pumpkin spice or whatever it is scrub/wash from B&amp;BW....just waiting on the official fall season to go all-out.


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Sep 11, 2014)

BBW Forever Sunshine body wash and LUSH Bohemian (lemony) soap.  I refuse to submit to fall/winter scents.


----------



## JoshC (Sep 24, 2014)

Jojoba Aroma Spa Shower Gel

Since I have pimples on my back, it helps really well  :wub:   :wub:   I feel really refreshed after the bath too!


----------



## Kimb3rly (Sep 29, 2014)

I alternate between Lush Pink Fun and various Soap &amp; Glory body washes.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Sep 29, 2014)

I'm with you on the cheap!  Ivory Aloe Body Wash here.  Sometimes I get the original or the lavender.  I've tried expensive and I always come back to this one.  So glad to see they now have a pump style container.    /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 16, 2014)

I'm trying to use up a bunch of almost-empty bottles I found now. I'm currently rotating between:
-Dove body wash, unscented
-Caresse exfoliating brown sugar caramel wash- sooo gloppy. OMG.
- The Body Shop coconut shower gel
- B&amp;BW coconut shower gel
-Nspa coconut shower gel.

(Yeah, my little sis went through a coconut phase. Now it's pumpkin. God help me! LOL)


----------



## ChemLady (Oct 16, 2014)

I switch between scents depending on mood. Currently in the shower are: 

Dove Sensitive Skin Body wash

Suave Moroccan Infusion Body Wash ( I LOVE this scent!)

Yes to Grapefruit body wash (this is really good for keeping the keratosis pilaris bumps on my upper arms in check)


----------



## turntrekgodhead (Oct 17, 2014)

Ooh, I forgot to mention my MAC pure honey bodywash. Rationing it, lol, it's sooo good.


----------



## LittlePinky82 (Oct 21, 2014)

Since it's now fall I love using more cinnamon and vanilla scents. It still can get a bit warm though now here so I still keep out some of my summer/spring scents and I also like using apple scents for those warmer days. It's a sweet scent but fall appropriate imo.


----------



## SassyPeach (Nov 22, 2014)

Currently I'm switching it up between Lever 2000 Pomegranate and Coconut Water (smells so good!) and Dove Sensitive Skin body wash.


----------



## linda37027 (Nov 22, 2014)

BBW Twilight Woods and BBW Dark Kiss next. Love Dark Kiss, but not available in store. I stocked up before it was discontinued. I switch around depending on the season. I also love Forever Sunshine and White Citrus for the summer.


----------



## yousoldtheworld (Nov 22, 2014)

I'm using Snow Fairy from Lush, that I've been hoarding since last year!


----------



## PeridotCricket (Nov 23, 2014)

Grapefruit Citron by Pecksniffs, Fresh-Picked Tangerine from Bath &amp; Body Works (so sad because I haven't been able to get another one), and trying to finish Wild Berry Tulips that I got 2 years ago. I just started using it in June and it just keeps going.


----------



## Panda Monium (Dec 1, 2014)

St. Ives Coconut cream 

LUSH snow fairy


----------



## kaitlin1209 (Jan 22, 2015)

Ooh I finally opened up some new ones and now I am using Lush Rose Jam shower gel and Debaucherous Bath Zombie Girl bubbling scrub (btw I do not recommend DB as a company even though this product smells fab.)

I'm also using Olay's in-shower lotion. My poor winter skin.


----------



## kawaiisofoxy (Jan 22, 2015)

Currently rotating between Yes To Carrots (When they did their $2 sale for Black Friday in 2013 I got 4 bottles - 2 Carrots and 2 Cucumbers.  This stuff WILL NOT DIE.  It's taken us over a year to get through two bottles!  On the third one now and then one more Cucumber!), Caudalie's The Des Vignes (which is mine all mine.  Hubby is not allowed to use!), and a Haus of Gloi bubbling scrub in Olde Cider Haus, which is my exfoliator (LOVE their bubbling scrubs!!!).

It's a crowded shower caddy!  :lol:


----------



## Kookymama (Jan 22, 2015)

Lush Rose Jam Shower Gel


----------



## LuckyMoon (Jan 22, 2015)

I'm currently using Bath &amp; Body Works Twisted Peppermint shower gel.  I love the scent &amp; buy it every year. It's almost gone though &amp; I plan to use The Body Shop Frosted Cranberry shower gel next.


----------



## Laura Etchison (Jan 22, 2015)

Still using the Ivory aloe on the bits, but am using Lush's Hot Toddy and philosophy's Lavender Bubbly.  I love all things champagne scented.  I have 3 more bottles to get through.  Ooofh.


----------



## AddictedtoPerfume (Feb 27, 2015)

Currently, plain ol' Dove bodywash and then Caress when that's gone.


----------



## Geek2 (Feb 27, 2015)

I just used up John Master's Organic Blood Orange &amp; Vanilla body wash. I'm going to try the Rituals Yogi Flow Shower gel that I got from the last Glossybox. Interested in seeing how this is.


----------



## Ashley Calisto (Jun 7, 2015)

I stocked up on Bath and Body Work's Brown Sugar and Fig body wash since I loved it so much and they are notorious for changing their scents way too often. I still have 6 bottles left and use small amounts on my pouf to make it last even longer  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> They sometimes have it online but it's very hard to get, I just love it!


----------



## Beauty_Chd (Jun 8, 2015)

Currently I am using "Jo Malone 154 Body Wash"... :lol:


----------



## Saiza (Jun 9, 2015)

I just used up my Bath and Body Works Velvet Sugar body wash yesterday. Then onto the remainder of Molton Brown Gingerlily. I love the way Bath and Body Works lathers up, the rest don't seem to lather so much, more oily or something.


----------



## NicoleLeighBeauty (Jun 9, 2015)

I'm just using the Dove sensitive body wash.It doesn't have much of a scent though, so I'm getting bored of it already.


----------



## sheisakillerqueen (Jun 10, 2015)

turntrekgodhead said:


> I'm using Dial's vanilla yogurt and almond milk. Cheapie. I use Spectrogel on my shoulders and areas where I sweat, though.



I am using the same body wash! Totally love it, it is great and my skin feels so soft and tender. Also, I smell like vanilla, which I love. Feels great against the skin while washing and makes tons of foam. Totally recommend it if you got  slightly dry skin.


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Jun 10, 2015)

99% of my shower gels come from subscription boxes.  I just used up the second Lollia one from PSMH - it smelled nice enough but the screw on cap was kind of a pain in the butt so I wouldn't repurchase.

Now I'm on to the Plum Island Soap Co. Orange Ginger shower gel; I bought it when I was first obsessing about the Style Quarterly box by pashbox (they featured it in their fall box).  It smells heavenly - I have really loved all of the products I got from them.


----------



## pinkytrendy (Jun 23, 2015)

I'm currently using St. Ives Mineral Therapy body wash and Dove body wash. The scent of Aveda Energizing body really helps me kickstart my day. Super love the smell!


----------



## Geek2 (Jun 23, 2015)

Most of my body washes come from various subscription boxes as well and after using one full size Rituals body wash and a smaller sample size, I'm in love with the line. The scents are heavenly. The texture is like a shaving gel so it doubles up as a shaving cream also. When I first tried it, I wasn't sure about because of the texture but now I'm a huge fan.


----------



## Linda Maxwell King (Oct 29, 2015)

I use soap and then shower gel. I'm weird like that.

I'm using Ivory bar soap right now (got an excellent deal with coupons, and I've used it off and on since I was a small child).

For body wash, I'm using Caress Tahitian Renewal. I love how it smells, and it is slightly exfoliating without being "too much."


----------



## souss (Dec 7, 2015)

Articles from "Maison de Senteurs.com" for bath and body. they offer great promotions these days.


----------



## IsabelleDaub (Jan 28, 2016)

[SIZE=12pt]Hi, guys,[/SIZE]

[SIZE=12pt]I'm absolutely obsessed with body care! :wub: [/SIZE]I recently rediscovered a French brand I used to buy at Marks &amp; spencer, Les senteurs gourmandes. Good news, now they deliver in the UK directly through their site! The scents are delicious and the prices allowed me to try many of them [SIZE=12pt] :blush: [/SIZE]


----------



## NikiGoLightly (Aug 6, 2016)

Theblondeangel said:


> Im a body wash lover! Currently switching between these;
> 
> * TBS Coconut Shower Cream - Loooovely coconut scent and uber moisturizing for a body wash. Just love it.
> 
> ...


Sounds cool, I use Bodyshop products as they are easily available in India. Cocoa Butter Shower cream


----------



## pearldrop (Aug 7, 2016)

Lancome Savon Fraichelle. It smells amazing, my all time favorite.


----------



## alextherabbit12 (Sep 27, 2016)

I'm using a green tea scrub called All Tea'd Up, find that it's got the smell and the wash!


----------



## hembeed (Nov 4, 2016)

I am using Mesmerising Oudh Accord &amp; Gold Body Wash.


----------



## angela17 (Nov 4, 2016)

My all time favourite is Nivea- a classic one, in navy blue packaging.. I just love the smell of it, it reminds me of childhood...


----------



## Geek2 (Nov 4, 2016)

I've been using the Victoria Secret body wash and scrub and really like them. I'm pleasantly surprised. I ordered them a whim when they had a special and wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## hembeed (Nov 9, 2016)

Currently I am using Clinique Deep Comfort Body Wash. I bought it yesterday from Boutiqueken


----------



## lauradiniwilk (Nov 9, 2016)

I zip through body wash pretty quickly because I share with my girls.  I have four bath and body works ones I have to use up before going through the rest of my allure beauty thrills stash...currently we are using Paris Amour (or something like that) and then we have 3 honeysuckle ones.  Impulse bought them during a sale and they have been wasting space ever since so I will be happy to be done with them!


----------



## CassieLyons (Aug 7, 2017)

Korres Papaya Mango Shower Gel! I loveeee all of the different smells they have.


----------



## Luciana2 (Aug 1, 2018)

Currently I'm alternating between L'Occitane Verbena Citrus which has been lying in my cupboard unopened for years, also Body Shop Satsuma. I find both of these refreshing and uplifting for summer use when I traditionally turn to anything citrusy or minty to help me cope with the heat lol


----------



## Martina Smith (Sep 14, 2018)

Neutrogena right now I am using...


----------



## Addy114 (Feb 26, 2019)

I love beauty planet! Makes my skin super soft, plus its 100% recycled


----------

